# New Sunday School on Covenants



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2007)

I would appreciate some feedback on an adult Sunday school class that I am teaching on Covenant Theology, both on the class, and whether you think the web page for it is usable.

Thanks!

Christ Church PCA » God Has a Plan


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 28, 2007)

It took me a while to realize it is a slide show, but the presentation seems well-done.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> It took me a while to realize it is a slide show, but the presentation seems well-done.



Thanks. I added an intro at the top to make that clear. That is a good comment that made the page more useful.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 28, 2007)

Theologically, the material is well-outlined and very clear. Aside from the one ambiguity (which you fixed) as to what the slide show is, this looks like it will be an excellent resource for the church. (I even found it useful tonight). Thank you for putting this together.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Theologically, the material is well-outlined and very clear. Aside from the one ambiguity (which you fixed) as to what the slide show is, this looks like it will be an excellent resource for the church. (I even found it useful tonight). Thank you for putting this together.



Thanks. I should note that what is up is just the first three weeks in a 13 week series.


----------



## larryjf (Dec 28, 2007)

For week 2, the covenant of works, you have listed under "What is a Covenant?"...“A bond in blood sovereignly administered”

Can the covenant of works be considered a bond in blood?

Is there a reason you are using a triquetra picture to symbolize the trinity?

When you define a "moral command" perhaps you could speak to how it is also rooted in the character of God?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it's really useful. I actually like the way it is laid out. Boy! I _love_ that Wordpress template you are using. Your man does some good work. It sure took a lot of work to get Wordpress to stand up and sing for you but now you've got a real champ there!

When I finally get some time it'll be cool to show off some of the templates you can build in Joomla.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 29, 2007)

joshua said:


> Fred, will this SS be made available in audio? I know it's probably unlikely, but worth asking nonetheless.



the first 3 are already in audio.


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great! Very informative.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 29, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I think it's really useful. I actually like the way it is laid out. Boy! I _love_ that Wordpress template you are using. Your man does some good work. It sure took a lot of work to get Wordpress to stand up and sing for you but now you've got a real champ there!
> 
> When I finally get some time it'll be cool to show off some of the templates you can build in Joomla.





joshua said:


> VERY Usable.  Looks great!
> 
> BTW, which wordpress theme is that? That's what I was _wanting_ to do for my church website, but as you can see Texarkana Reformed Baptist Church -, it just looks like a regular blog.




Guys,

The theme is one I found online. It is actually called "Ad Clerum" ("to the clergy").

Ad Clerum 2.0

I modified it to suit my needs, especially the CSS (I did not like the link CSS.) It took some time, but it came out well. You could use the same theme Josh, just change the css to a different color if you want a different look. By changing the colors, the fonts, and the sizes, you can have the same basic functionality with a different look. It is also easy to maintain.

The slides are PPTs uploaded to Slideshare, which is a pretty neat service. It converts them to flash, and stores them to save me disk space and bandwith. The only trick was getting it to embed right. The Slideshare code did not work right (it messed up the div tags) but I found a plugin that makes flash embed easily in WordPress - pb-embed flash. Then I just put the ID of the file in, and viola!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 29, 2007)

larryjf said:


> For week 2, the covenant of works, you have listed under "What is a Covenant?"...“A bond in blood sovereignly administered”
> 
> Can the covenant of works be considered a bond in blood?
> 
> ...



Keep in mind two overall things:

This is designed to be a brief overview, and not exhaustive
The slides just support the audio. I don't "read" the slides - I want the focus to be on what I am saying.
The "bond in blood" language comes straight from O. Palmer Robertson. I was more trying to make the class familiar with the variety of language about covenant (contract, relationship, oath bound promise, etc.) than specifically thinking of the CoW there.

For the "moral command" I was interested in the difference between obedience for its own sake, or also having an element of self-interest. After all, a positive command also has its roots in the character of God (sovereignty, etc). I was trying to show (and the audio expands on this) that God wanted Adam's obedience _qua _obedience, not _qua_ benefit.

The triquetra was justa simple way to add a graphic - which is nearly impossible in this context.

Thanks.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 29, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > For week 2, the covenant of works, you have listed under "What is a Covenant?"...“A bond in blood sovereignly administered”
> ...




I think a good definition (exhaustive) of covenant is given by Bryan Estelle: "A Divine commitment with sanctions."


----------

